# "Street" Snowboarding and rails



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Banshee bungee man


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah man banshee bungee for sure. Drop ins can be made out of basically anything, depending on how sketchy you'll let it get too. The wake board rope isnt sketchy either that works pretty good too.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Drop in ramp isn't that expensive. 6 2X4 boards of lumber, 1 4X8 sheet of plywood, and some wood screws. Ramp done. Wake board rope and car will work fine too. +1 for the bungee if you've got the money for one


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

Have two friends grab both of your hands, and have them run you at the rail:laugh:
I tried that once, and lets just say it didn't go well, so we went and got the banshee bungee. Definitely worth your money if your gunna ride urban obstacles


----------



## Nixtro21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool. thanks for all the replies. I was lookin at the banshee bunjee (Banshee Bungee on Vimeo) and i went to go order one. These things are expensive!!! The 10ft one is like 150 dollars or the 10ft lite one is 100, which isnt too bad if i can get some friends to invest with me. 

Those who suggested the bungee, what size did you guys get? and is the difference between the 10ft lite and 10ft regular enough to make the extra 50 dollars worth it?


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

Nixtro21 said:


> Cool. thanks for all the replies. I was lookin at the banshee bunjee (Banshee Bungee on Vimeo) and i went to go order one. These things are expensive!!! The 10ft one is like 150 dollars or the 10ft lite one is 100, which isnt too bad if i can get some friends to invest with me.
> 
> Those who suggested the bungee, what size did you guys get? and is the difference between the 10ft lite and 10ft regular enough to make the extra 50 dollars worth it?


If you have the light, it will probobly break within a small amount of time since it will be in the snow and ice. If i were you i would just drop the extra 50 bones and get the regular. But its really up to you


----------



## Nixtro21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nose Press said:


> If you have the light, it will probobly break within a small amount of time since it will be in the snow and ice. If i were you i would just drop the extra 50 bones and get the regular. But its really up to you


Word thats what i was planning on doing. Specially if my buds going in with me, 75 is well worth it to essentially be able to hit anything i want...hell even if it was just me paying 150 would be worth it.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah Banshee bungees are sick and you can attach them together if youre hitting gaps if you need the extra speed. My homies and I did that last year to hit a gap. You definitely need help pullin it back when you double it though haha. It was pretty funny. Id say you almost have to have one of these now for hitting urban stuff. It helps alot


----------



## aglenn87 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya you would probably want to go with the 10ft or 20 ft depending on what your trying to hit. The 10 ft package will get you going around 25 mph with a full pull. the 20ft will get you going 35 full pull. The 10ft lite version is really only for kids and people under 150 pounds. Its a smaller diameter bungee cord so it wont give you as much speed as the regular packages.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the 20ft, it works great.


----------

